
How the Supreme Court Lets Cops Get Away with Murder - billme
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/29/opinion/Minneapolis-police-George-Floyd.html
======
yyyk
It's interesting to read the original verdict and the dissent:

[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Pierson_v._Ray/Opinion_of_the...](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Pierson_v._Ray/Opinion_of_the_Court)

[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Pierson_v._Ray/Dissent_Dougla...](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Pierson_v._Ray/Dissent_Douglas)

Apparently the relevant issue at the time was not police officers' immunity,
but complete judicial immunity even at extreme cases. Once the latter was
established, it was necessary to give officers immunity for executing possible
later found to be unlawful orders. Which later expanded to almost total
immunity for officers based on similar arguments used to provide total
immunity to judges.

------
billme
Related Wiki page on Qualified Immunity:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualified_immunity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualified_immunity)

